# ? regarding coding companion



## ahinman (Sep 18, 2009)

I am thinking about requesting the Emergency Department Coding Companion by Ingenix.....I have been coding ERs for 10 or so years and also have my CEDC so I don't know if this would be helpful to me or not.  Can anybody who has one give me any insight on what type of information this reference offers?

Thank you!


----------



## jimbo1231 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Coding Companion*

It's pretty good. But it is a resource for procedures only. Also it covers many procedures not typically done in the ED. So being in the guide is no guaruntee it's atypical ED procedure. But it does provide descriptions and often illistrations of procedures.
But I'm often reminded of this so I have to mention that it is not a primary coding source.

Jim CEDC  MCS-P


----------

